# Lens correction: how to copy or save into preset



## Tomas Zverbik (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I bought manual lens which does not send any communication to the camera, so the exif information imported into Ligtroom CC about lens is incorect.

I chose Lens manually from the list and realized that I am unable to copy this specify settings with Lens Correction to more images. Also I am unable to save this specify setting into preset.

Do you have any advice for this? It seems it is bug, because I am able to select this setting before copy or in Create preset dialog but nothing happens.

Thank You

Tomas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Tomas, welcome to the forum!

That does sound like a bug. I don't have any such photos in my library, but if you don't mind sending me a couple that show the problem, I'd be happy to verify it for you (or perhaps find a workaround). You can use www.wetransfer.com or Dropbox to send them to me at [email protected].


----------



## Tomas Zverbik (Oct 1, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Tomas, welcome to the forum!
> 
> That does sound like a bug. I don't have any such photos in my library, but if you don't mind sending me a couple that show the problem, I'd be happy to verify it for you (or perhaps find a workaround). You can use www.wetransfer.com or Dropbox to send them to me at [email protected].


Hi Victoria,

many thanks for quick answer just right from you.

I sent two DNG files to you, exported from LR CC without settings. I don't have direct files from camera anymore. If it will be better I can send it from camera later.

Tomas


----------

